# rectangle or triangle shawl?



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

For those of you who wear shawls, do you prefer shawls that are rectangle or a triangle shawl? Or does it depend what you are wearing with it? Rectangle with more fancier dress and triangle more for warmth and casual?


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Barbara......I am presently addicted to lace knitting and have made 2 triangular shawls and one circular shawl. I love all three, but don't find any of them particularly comfortable to wear. My next shawl is going to be arc shaped....here is an example.... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/oslo-walk-shawl ......it makes sense to me that it will conform to my shoulders and be a more comfortable fit.
Just my $.02 worth.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> For those of you who wear shawls, do you prefer shawls that are rectangle or a triangle shawl? Or does it depend what you are wearing with it? Rectangle with more fancier dress and triangle more for warmth and casual?


~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I like the rectangles in the reader's wrap version with pockets for glasses, etc., and the triangles for dressier as I can wear them around the hips, too with jeans for a shabby chic look.........well, for a wedding, either would suffice depending on the yarn choice. LOL!

Donna Rae :thumbup:


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Jill2 said:


> Hi Barbara......I am presently addicted to lace knitting and have made 2 triangular shawls and one circular shawl. I love all three, but don't find any of them particularly comfortable to wear. My next shawl is going to be arc shaped....here is an example.... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/oslo-walk-shawl ......it makes sense to me that it will conform to my shoulders and be a more comfortable fit.
> Just my $.02 worth.


Wow, that's gorgeous. There is a shawl pattern out there that is more curved around the shoulders, but it wasn't lacy like this one


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for your input, Donna.



e.ridenh said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > For those of you who wear shawls, do you prefer shawls that are rectangle or a triangle shawl? Or does it depend what you are wearing with it? Rectangle with more fancier dress and triangle more for warmth and casual?
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I think that a triangular one *may* be considered more dressy but it rally depends on the yarn and whatit is being worn over. I have a long rectangulr one that I love. It has one large button to keep it on. A gift of a shawl pin would be a most appreciated accessory for either style.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

For warmth and ease of use in the kitchen, I prefer a circular shawl folded in half ... and I usually add a 'wedge' or two to it so that it's actually more than a full circle. It can't lay flat, but it stays on the shoulders better, even if I don't have a fastener/shawl pin. Since I make it big enough to just fall below my elbows, I don't need to remove it or worry about it when visiting the bathroom or working in the kitchen. Since it's folded/double-layered, it's warmer than expected, even worked in baby yarn.

I also have made and use triangular and rectangular shawls. Love them all, wear them as the fit strikes me, regardless of what's under them or where I'm going. In winter, the shawl may be over or under my coat/jacket - again depending on how I feel at the moment.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Although I haven't made one I understand Faroese shawls stay on well. I did make the Sheer One Piece shawl in the Modular Knits book and it stays on beautifully. It was fun to knit, too, because, although it changes directions, it is made in one piece.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I prefer triangular shawls. Some can be dressy..but they can also be quite "casual".

A couple of years ago I made a triangular shawl for a dear friend...plying two different weights of yarn together...one being a cream color and the other being a very lovely variegated blue ultra fine laceweight. She wears it with jeans..and with dresses...with jeans she "ties" it in front..with dresses or skirts she uses a shawl pin.

You can adapt anything for any ocassion.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Although I haven't made one I understand Faroese shawls stay on well. I did make the Sheer One Piece shawl in the Modular Knits book and it stays on beautifully. It was fun to knit, too, because, although it changes directions, it is made in one piece.


I've made two Faroese shawls, and they _do_ stay put without any clasp or pin.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Just searched Ravelry for a look at some Faroese Shawls.....I had never seen/heard of that term before. Oh my gosh.....there are some gorgeous shawls there, many of which talk about shoulder shaping. Can't wait to make one! Thanks ladies!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Jill2 said:


> Hi Barbara......I am presently addicted to lace knitting and have made 2 triangular shawls and one circular shawl. I love all three, but don't find any of them particularly comfortable to wear. My next shawl is going to be arc shaped....here is an example.... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/oslo-walk-shawl ......it makes sense to me that it will conform to my shoulders and be a more comfortable fit.
> Just my $.02 worth.


Your thinking makes perfect sense to me, and since I'm between projects and this is a beautiful shawl, I think I'll just whip me up one. It's really gorgeous!!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I have only made 3 shawls - 2 rectangular and 1 triangular. The first I was using up my left overs so it was striped and I left the edges as fringe. Then I made a beige feather and fan rectangular one. I just finished a triangular one in gray Homespun. I will use the gray one for church (I was using the beige one) as it covers my whole back. I am using the beige one now (as I write this) as a bed wrap.


----------



## joannt (Jul 24, 2011)

I like the Faroe Island triangle shawl - it has a little gusset knitted in that keeps it on your shoulders and you don't have to hang on to it.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

My favorite shaped shawls has always been the farose because of the shoulder shaping. This month I made two scarves using short rows and loved the way they curved around my shoulders and stayed put. I am going to make my next shawl using the arch shape. There is nothing more frustrating than having to constantly hold onto shawl or readjust it.
BTW does anyone remember when shawls were triangles, stoles were rectangle, and capes were curved around shoulders? In the olden days it was easier to tell what shape the pattern was by its name. Jinx


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! that is a stunning shawl. I made 5 shawls all Miami Beach by Cascade and they turned out very pretty, I habe also made on called the Duchess of Cambridge that came out lovely and longer, Tilli Tomas has one that is rectangular made with Disco Lights and so on and so on. I just love shawls.


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

Jill2 said:


> Hi Barbara......I am presently addicted to lace knitting and have made 2 triangular shawls and one circular shawl. I love all three, but don't find any of them particularly comfortable to wear. My next shawl is going to be arc shaped....here is an example.... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/oslo-walk-shawl ......it makes sense to me that it will conform to my shoulders and be a more comfortable fit.
> Just my $.02 worth.


You are right Jill, it will conform to your shoulders and neck if you do the arced shape. That is how I make all of my triangle shawls and I love how they stay put without making a hump at the back of my neck. They stay in place much better than the straight edged ones too!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > Although I haven't made one I understand Faroese shawls stay on well. I did make the Sheer One Piece shawl in the Modular Knits book and it stays on beautifully. It was fun to knit, too, because, although it changes directions, it is made in one piece.
> ...


I should try to knit one for my shrug-me-tender project as they are for mamies in a CHSLD nursing home . Living in Montreal, maybe you would like to participate. We need all the help we can find. It's a kind of pay it forward thing. Any easy pattern to recommand ?


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

LOL - I don't think I've heard the word "stole" in decades! Yes, I remember, and I'm sure many others do too.

Barbara: I prefer the rectangular shape because they stay on better and you can let the ends hang down beneath your arms... but I haven't seen the Faroese shawl which sounds like it takes care of the tendency of the triangular shawl to slip off. Good question, thanks!



jinx said:


> My favorite shaped shawls has always been the farose because of the shoulder shaping. This month I made two scarves using short rows and loved the way they curved around my shoulders and stayed put. I am going to make my next shawl using the arch shape. There is nothing more frustrating than having to constantly hold onto shawl or readjust it.
> BTW does anyone remember when shawls were triangles, stoles were rectangle, and capes were curved around shoulders? In the olden days it was easier to tell what shape the pattern was by its name. Jinx


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> My favorite shaped shawls has always been the farose because of the shoulder shaping. This month I made two scarves using short rows and loved the way they curved around my shoulders and stayed put. I am going to make my next shawl using the arch shape. There is nothing more frustrating than having to constantly hold onto shawl or readjust it.
> BTW does anyone remember when shawls were triangles, stoles were rectangle, and capes were curved around shoulders? In the olden days it was easier to tell what shape the pattern was by its name. Jinx


I remember, but my pattern file for them and their ilk is: Shawls, Stoles, Capes, Ponchos. The pattern names are anything _but_ discriptive!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I totally agree about the names not always telling what the project will look like. I am making a "Milkshake" scarf. Go figure that one out!


Jessica-Jean said:


> jinx said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite shaped shawls has always been the farose because of the shoulder shaping. This month I made two scarves using short rows and loved the way they curved around my shoulders and stayed put. I am going to make my next shawl using the arch shape. There is nothing more frustrating than having to constantly hold onto shawl or readjust it.
> ...


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Are Faroese shawl the same as crescent shawls. I haven't made a crescent, but I have dyed the yarn and plan to begin one soon. It will be a crescent...just not sure which pattern.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm currently into making shawls - both rectangular and triangular.

I don't know that I think one or the other is more suitable for any particular situation. I am making some triangular shawls in a heavier (sport) weight for added warmth but I have about a dozen of the rectangular ones that I use all the time. Ranging from cobweb lace to light weight. I find that if I'm sitting in church the rectangular covers more of me (legs and arms) for warmth.

And I should add that I use shawl pins depending, again, on the situation.


----------



## Teddy (Mar 13, 2011)

I am finishing my third shawl from the Victorian Lace book, one triangle and this is my second rectangle. I like the rectangles more, the true right triangles get a little long in the back. I am going to take an Estonian lace class in January, but am also starting to collect circular patterns for my "need more time" wish list. I recommend that you look up "wing shawls", this might get you the style that you are searching for, as well.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Love shawls but never see anyone wearing one. Now the weather is perfect for them. Like cresent shape but want it long enough to tuck my arms in.


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

jinx said:


> My favorite shaped shawls has always been the farose because of the shoulder shaping. This month I made two scarves using short rows and loved the way they curved around my shoulders and stayed put. I am going to make my next shawl using the arch shape. There is nothing more frustrating than having to constantly hold onto shawl or readjust it.
> BTW does anyone remember when shawls were triangles, stoles were rectangle, and capes were curved around shoulders? In the olden days it was easier to tell what shape the pattern was by its name. Jinx


yes, why do "THEY" like to confuse us? LOL


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I made the "Autumn Comfort Prayer Shawl" which is triangular. I made it with charcoal gray Homespun on #15 needles. I had never knitted on that large a needle! It starts with some increases. When I start the "triangle" part I would decrease 1 stitch each end (every other row) until I had 100 stitches. Then I decreased 1 stitch each end every row. I really like it. I will use it in church and also when we go to the theatre at the Marriott. It's light enough and I can wrap myself in it.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> For those of you who wear shawls, do you prefer shawls that are rectangle or a triangle shawl? Or does it depend what you are wearing with it? Rectangle with more fancier dress and triangle more for warmth and casual?


I like both rectangular and triangular shawls. I think the yarn and the pattern you use make a shawl either fancy or casual. I knitted a rectangular lace shawl, and it could be either dressy or casual.

I like using lace with rectangular shawls because it's easier for me to work a pattern into a rectangular space. I just open up a stitch dictionary and find a lace pattern I like and then use it, without having to worry about shaping.

But I think it's pretty much up to the individual as to which type of shawl she prefers.

Hazel


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> For those of you who wear shawls, do you prefer shawls that are rectangle or a triangle shawl? Or does it depend what you are wearing with it? Rectangle with more fancier dress and triangle more for warmth and casual?


I made a triangular one with long ends and a buttonhole in one end to feed the other end through. I called it pony tail shawl. It stays on well!


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

I just ordered A Gathering of Lace thru Amazon and will make the Faroese Shawl.....I'm drawn to this pattern because it is quite large and also not quite as lacy/ fancy as many of the others. Looks to be more casual and somewhat sporty. Now to play the waiting game for the book to arrive so that I can start playing. Here's the link... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/faroese-shawl


----------



## maudeham (Jun 6, 2011)

I really like your idea of the circular shawl. In order to get warmth sometime the rectangular ones are too long and the trianglar ones are too long in the back. Seems as if the circular folded in half would be perfect. Thanks so much. I may redo the one I just finished.
France


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I prefer rectangular shawls, because i can wear them in different ways. 

My I have two new favorite "wraps" for warmth...both patterns I designed. One is a shawl with sleeves and the other is a side to side concoction of sleeves, connective bits and a cowl. I truly do like the sleeve-y bits...One reason I don't wear shawls alot is the "fuss factor"..they always seems to fall off my shoulders easily. That's why i decided to design something with the comfort and warmth of a shawl without having to fuss with it.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Sleeves sound like a great idea too!
I recently finished the round Girasole shawl by Jarod Flood.....used Kraemer Sterling in black which has 2% silver threads woven in.....it is beautiful.
Here is the link http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/girasole


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

You will probably get plenty of replies to this question. Personally, I am quite short and I find the triangular shawls with the point in back makes me look as if I am wearing a diaper. So, I like the rectangular ones. Also, I think the pattern and the yarn used makes the difference as to whether it is dressy or casual.


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Does anyone have a easy pattern for a shawl made with a 4 ply yarn>


----------



## jbachman (Jan 19, 2011)

Per Dingo's response - keep in mind your body shape when selecting the style. I made a triangle one which had the point at the top of my behind. Having generous proportions, it made my backside look twice as big. I frogged it and used a top down sweater pattern and created my own. It looks much better on my. I knit one for a gift - my friend is about 5 foot and size 2-3X. I chose a rectangle with a shawl pin for her as I was cautioned the circular, arc'd and triangle would make her look shorter and heavier. Do something simple in a style and see how it looks on you before doing a beautiful lace pattern. For my first lace pattern, EZ's Pi shawl was recommended for a begiiner. I am loving it. Juli in Central PA


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Jill2 said:


> I just ordered A Gathering of Lace thru Amazon and will make the Faroese Shawl.....I'm drawn to this pattern because it is quite large and also not quite as lacy/ fancy as many of the others. Looks to be more casual and somewhat sporty. Now to play the waiting game for the book to arrive so that I can start playing. Here's the link... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/faroese-shawl


I should NOT have gone in to look because now I want to make that one, too.


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

BTW does anyone remember when shawls were triangles, stoles were rectangle, and capes were curved around shoulders? In the olden days it was easier to tell what shape the pattern was by its name. Jinx
Yes, I remember.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I guess it is just a matter of preference. I personally prefer the rectangle ones. Either knitted or crocheted. I have made both. I made one triangle shawl with bedspread weight yarn. I gave it to a really good older friend because she loved it! And I made my MIL one in pink.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

jlschulke said:


> BTW does anyone remember when shawls were triangles, stoles were rectangle, and capes were curved around shoulders? In the olden days it was easier to tell what shape the pattern was by its name. Jinx
> Yes, I remember.


Yes, I much prefer the old terminology - so much easier to know what someone is discussing.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

larsan said:


> Jill2 said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered A Gathering of Lace thru Amazon and will make the Faroese Shawl.....I'm drawn to this pattern because it is quite large and also not quite as lacy/ fancy as many of the others. Looks to be more casual and somewhat sporty. Now to play the waiting game for the book to arrive so that I can start playing. Here's the link... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/faroese-shawl
> ...


Sandy....LOL....my wish list grows with each passing day spent on this site.


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

Jessica Jean, I love to hear from you.


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

I have never knit a shawl. I crocheted most of one many years ago as a teenager and can't remember if I ever finished it. The problem I have with shawls is they fall off or the ends get in the way. I prefer to wear sweaters for this reason. On the other hand in the past few months I have seen such BEAUTIFUL shawls that I am being tempted. I think the arced or faroese would stay on the best and if I succumb, that is what I will do.


----------



## mrschief (Oct 14, 2011)

I knit many shawls for my family and friends and have several myself both rectangular and triangular that I wear on different occasions but my all time favorite is a triangular shawl that doesn't have a point at the bottom but rather is rounded Like the Herb Garden Shawl. It seems to sit on my shoulders without much fussing. It can be made in a variety of yarns and is a simple knit, which is probably why I like it.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Jill2 said:


> I just ordered A Gathering of Lace thru Amazon and will make the Faroese Shawl.....I'm drawn to this pattern because it is quite large and also not quite as lacy/ fancy as many of the others. Looks to be more casual and somewhat sporty. Now to play the waiting game for the book to arrive so that I can start playing. Here's the link... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/faroese-shawl


I have Gathering of Lace. One word of caution: it is riddled with errors. I went online to look for errata but the website is under some sort of reconstruction. Perhaps newer prints of the book have the corrections in them.


----------



## shollis (Oct 11, 2011)

I've knitted both -- both provide warmth and both can be wonderfully beautiful. I prefer triangular if it is really large -- otherwise, count me in for the rectangular!


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> I prefer rectangular shawls, because i can wear them in different ways.
> 
> My I have two new favorite "wraps" for warmth...both patterns I designed. One is a shawl with sleeves and the other is a side to side concoction of sleeves, connective bits and a cowl. I truly do like the sleeve-y bits...One reason I don't wear shawls alot is the "fuss factor"..they always seems to fall off my shoulders easily. That's why i decided to design something with the comfort and warmth of a shawl without having to fuss with it.


Can you post a picture of the shawls you designed? I would like to see them and maybe I could copy them.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Jill2 said:


> larsan said:
> 
> 
> > Jill2 said:
> ...


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Jill2,
I placed that shawl in my queu (sp?), especially since I saw that the yarn used is one of my favs, from Manuel de Uraguay.
According to one of my sons, he feels that a triangular shawl denotes "elderly", but according to one dear d-i-l, triangular shawls can be draped in the most amazing ways. She used to demonstrate how to wear a shawl or scarf, so she knows her business, but it does take some creativity to do that, and it is easier if you can just put on a shawl, like a sweater, and not worry about it. ;-) Hope my ?.02 helps.


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

I love Stephen West shawls that practically are scarfs (a little bigger) it evolves you in its triangular-round shape!!! and the ingenious work is beautiful in every one!!


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Joy...thanks for the heads up....I did find a link on ravelry for the errata and you are right, there are a ton of corrections made in just that one book.
http://www.knittinguniverse.com/download/download/file/11/A_Gathering_of_Lace
I'll be sure to make all the corrections prior to starting the shawl.
Thanks again!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

OMG the shawl is so beautiful.
Congratulations on doing it. I am no expert but it is just beautiful.
Janina :thumbup:


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

mrschief said:


> I knit many shawls for my family and friends and have several myself both rectangular and triangular that I wear on different occasions but my all time favorite is a triangular shawl that doesn't have a point at the bottom but rather is rounded Like the Herb Garden Shawl. It seems to sit on my shoulders without much fussing. It can be made in a variety of yarns and is a simple knit, which is probably why I like it.


MrsChief! I love this Herb Garden Shawl. It looks like the best of both! Thank you so much for posting this!!!


----------



## Kitty Jo (Feb 22, 2011)

Bonster,
Where do you find the pattern for Autumn Comfort Shawl.
Kitty Jo


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Hi,
I typed in Autumn Comfort Shawl on Internet and it gave this pattern...

Autumn Comfort Prayer Shawl Knitted - Easy 

I designed this pattern to be quick, easy and cosy. It only took a couple of hours to knit up and only uses knit & purl stitches so no expertise is required. To keep the autumnal feel pick a yarn in autumn shades. Dont forget if you want to convert any yarn go to Yarndex 
The shawl is reversible so can be worn either way. I designed the shaping so that it fits snugly around the shoulders without being a long triangle.
Autumn Comfort Prayer Shawl Easy 
Yarn  Mohair and acrylic blend. I used Patons Spirit, 200gms or approx 360m  shade Bracken 
Needles: 10mm circular needles used for length only. Tapestry needle for sewing ends in. 
c/o 80 sts. Increase Section 
Row 1, Knit 
Row 2, Purl 
Row 3, Knit 
Row 4 - Purl 
Row 5 - Knit, increase 1 st after every 4th st (99sts) 
Row 6 - Purl 
Row7 - Knit 
Row 8 - Purl 
Row 9 - Knit, increase 1 st after every 5th st (119sts) 
Rows 10 - Purl 
Row,11 - Knit 
Row 12 - Purl 
Row 13 - Knit, increase 1 st after every 6th st ( 138) 
Row 14 - Purl 
Row 15 - Knit 
Row 16 - Purl 
Row 17 - Knit, increase 1 st after every 7th st (159sts) 
Row 18, Purl 
Decrease Section 
Row 19 - Knit, decrease 1 st each end 
Continue working all rows knit then purl alternatively. 
Decrease 1 st each end of every knit row until 100sts remain. 
Now decrease 1 st each end of every row (knit & Purl) until 1 st remains then cast off.



For further knitting instruction, guidance and patterns please visit Knitting Pattern Central 
Posted by The Sunroom at Monday, September 28, 2009 
Labels: Authenticiy, Free Pattern, Knitting, Knitting Pattern, Prayer Shawl, Shawl


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

It depends on the circumstances, but a shawl pin is a necessity! They were a staple in Victorian jewellery boxes. Of course, Victorian ladies weren't as active as we are, so they didn't need them pinned down as much. Narrow rectangles tend to roll up and look like big scarves, so for most occasion I would go for a triangle, or the crescent shaped triangle with long sides because you can tie them. Here's a nice free on from KnitPicks:http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Haruni_Shawl_Pattern__D50869220.html

I was just sneaking past the yarn in Michaels, congratulating myself on resisting temptation, when I blundered into the book section and spied this gorgeous book which I just had to buy: http://www.amazon.com/Victorian-Lace-Today-Jane-Sowerby/dp/1933064072 I've also got this one:http://www.amazon.com/Knitted-Lace-Estonia-DVD-Techniques/dp/1596683155/ref=pd_sim_b1 They are both very thorough and detailed.


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

For me, the yarn & how it drapes is the deciding factor.

In August I made a short, cape-shaped shawl to use after my shoulder surgery- it was just right for cool mornings or for drafts due to air conditioning. Now I plan on making a longer one with some changes so the yarn will be highlighted better. (There were several errors in the pattern. I adjusted them as I went. )

Is it just me or do others get irritated when paying for a pattern only to find errors. I'm much more patient with free patterns.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

conig said:


> For me, the yarn & how it drapes is the deciding factor.
> 
> In August I made a short, cape-shaped shawl to use after my shoulder surgery- it was just right for cool mornings or for drafts due to air conditioning. Now I plan on making a longer one with some changes so the yarn will be highlighted better. (There were several errors in the pattern. I adjusted them as I went. )
> 
> Is it just me or do others get irritated when paying for a pattern only to find errors. I'm much more patient with free patterns.


I get bothered when a pattern I've paid for--whether it's a pattern on its own, one in a magazine, one in a pattern book, or whatever--has errors. It makes me feel as though I'm a beta tester for the pattern. But I guess it's difficult to proofread and edit patterns. I know it would be for me, and I've been a freelance editor and proofreader for years.

Hazel


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

It makes me very mad. I can't remember how many times I've had to deconstruct Vogue patterns. They're so arrogant they don't even bother to acknowledge when you send them a question or a correction. I am patient with free ones because I am grateful for their generosity. If I find an error, I do send them a correction with a "thank you" for the pattern.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Haha! That happens to the best of us!


larsan said:


> Jill2 said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered A Gathering of Lace thru Amazon and will make the Faroese Shawl.....I'm drawn to this pattern because it is quite large and also not quite as lacy/ fancy as many of the others. Looks to be more casual and somewhat sporty. Now to play the waiting game for the book to arrive so that I can start playing. Here's the link... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/faroese-shawl
> ...


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

So this is your pattern! I love how mine turned out witht he Homespun. How did you make it in a few hours!?! I chose the charcoal color because I already had the yarn and also because it will "go with" everything. I have only been knitting a few years and I learned how to do the increase with your pattern. Not hard at all. I used a little over 2 skeins. Oh, and I also learned to do the Russian Join! Thanks for the pattern!


Janina said:


> Hi,
> I typed in Autumn Comfort Shawl on Internet and it gave this pattern...
> 
> Autumn Comfort Prayer Shawl Knitted - Easy
> ...


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I love this one too and want to try it! I don't understand the bind off: "Bind off with size 13 needle or do a loose bind off as follows:
K2,* k2tog on right needle, k1; rep from * across." I may figure it out when I try the pattern. If I can't figure it out, can I just do my regular bind off? Thanks!


mrschief said:


> I knit many shawls for my family and friends and have several myself both rectangular and triangular that I wear on different occasions but my all time favorite is a triangular shawl that doesn't have a point at the bottom but rather is rounded Like the Herb Garden Shawl. It seems to sit on my shoulders without much fussing. It can be made in a variety of yarns and is a simple knit, which is probably why I like it.


----------



## CatKnit (Sep 5, 2011)

I have become a big fan of side to side, pattern in the Green Mountain Spinnery book--you start with 3 stitches and end with 3--simple bind off--the shape allows you to wear it with a nice collar or smaller doubled around your neck


----------



## Kitty Jo (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks Janina for the shawl pattern. I will check my stash and try a couple of yarns to see which I like.
You ladies are all so helpful. I ask for patterns so I have more time for knitting and spend less time on KP.
Kitty Jo


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> For those of you who wear shawls, do you prefer shawls that are rectangle or a triangle shawl? Or does it depend what you are wearing with it? Rectangle with more fancier dress and triangle more for warmth and casual?


Depends on what I'm in the mood to wear, I have rectangular stoles, shaped triangles, regular triangles, circular and shaped Faroese type shawls. For just running around I wear my square Stonington shawl folded into a triangle, or my Girasole circular shawl folded in half. For wearing out in place of a jacket or sweater, I have a Dragon's Scale shawl that is a shaped circular or Faroese type shawl. In my office I have tucked away an Orenburg rectangular stole for when the A/C comes on in December (one of these days we may just get all the thermostats in the building to maintain an even temperature), and these (they are actual Orenburgs from Russia, one of these days I'll actually knit one) are the ones my daughter and DILs borrow for dress.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Jill2 said:


> larsan said:
> 
> 
> > Jill2 said:
> ...


Mine too and I'm even thinking to go from crochet to needles. Oh my oh my, it will cost me mucho! loll


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> For those of you who wear shawls, do you prefer shawls that are rectangle or a triangle shawl? Or does it depend what you are wearing with it? Rectangle with more fancier dress and triangle more for warmth and casual?


Check out this web site. It makes very clear how these shawls are made...Della

http://www.siskiyouknits.com/grannielinda/faroeseshawlmethod.htm


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Ditto...I love shawls, any shape, color or size no matter what I am wearing, no matter the season, dressy, casual...definately a shawl girl.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Della said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > For those of you who wear shawls, do you prefer shawls that are rectangle or a triangle shawl? Or does it depend what you are wearing with it? Rectangle with more fancier dress and triangle more for warmth and casual?
> ...


Della....great site..very informative! Thanks


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I have made many shawls and I like each one and any shape Now doing a traingle because the pattern is so pretty. Most fun for me was Pi shawl (round) Rectangles are fast and fun. If you get tired of rectangles it can be easily sown up on short ends to make a shrug. Linda


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mrschief said:


> I knit many shawls for my family and friends and have several myself both rectangular and triangular that I wear on different occasions but my all time favorite is a triangular shawl that doesn't have a point at the bottom but rather is rounded Like the Herb Garden Shawl. It seems to sit on my shoulders without much fussing. It can be made in a variety of yarns and is a simple knit, which is probably why I like it.


Thank you for the pdf. I've now another on my to-do list!


----------



## NANNER (Oct 8, 2011)

triangle and for warmth


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

GREAT idea on the shrug...thanks!


Lrushefsky said:


> I have made many shawls and I like each one and any shape Now doing a traingle because the pattern is so pretty. Most fun for me was Pi shawl (round) Rectangles are fast and fun. If you get tired of rectangles it can be easily sown up on short ends to make a shrug. Linda


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> For those of you who wear shawls, do you prefer shawls that are rectangle or a triangle shawl? Or does it depend what you are wearing with it? Rectangle with more fancier dress and triangle more for warmth and casual?


I personally like the rectangle and frequently make them a bit longer than normal because I like a generous wrap around. I try for 72 inches where possible.

Karen


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you so much for this information! Priceless as I love making shawls and now I can "design" my own.


Jill2 said:


> Della said:
> 
> 
> > BarbaraSD said:
> ...


----------



## ode2joy (Mar 6, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> For those of you who wear shawls, do you prefer shawls that are rectangle or a triangle shawl? Or does it depend what you are wearing with it? Rectangle with more fancier dress and triangle more for warmth and casual?


Hi Barbara,

Both types depending on who will wear it and type of stitch. Now, thanks to Jessica-Jean, I've found the Faroese shawl. Here is a link to a site that has some beautiful patterns http://www.heartstringsfiberarts.com/ Take a look at the 
Spiral Nebula shawl: http://www.heartstringsfiberarts.com/a71.shtm I think I've just found my Christmas present to myself. Now to find a yummy yarn. Regina


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Just got a chance to look at these websites, they are really nice. Thanks


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

conig said:


> Is it just me or do others get irritated when paying for a pattern only to find errors. I'm much more patient with free patterns.


Definitely irritating and it seems to happen a lot in the newer patterns. I don't understand why these patterns can't pass some kind of "quality control" like other products on the market.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

So it's not always a matter of "you get what you *pay* for!


BarbaraSD said:


> conig said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me or do others get irritated when paying for a pattern only to find errors. I'm much more patient with free patterns.
> ...


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your input, likes, links, and favorite shawl patterns. I'm intrigued with the Faroese and the Spiral Nebula shawls. My knitting is maybe in the beginner stage so not sure if either of these shawls would be easy for me, even tho the Nebula does say it is easy. I definitely need a pattern that is written rather than in chart form.


----------

